# My German shepherd bit a small dog randomly (2013 thread, no OP)



## Bgreen36

My German shepherd, Riley, and I were outside and as we went to go inside, a girl with two small dogs came out. Since my back was to them, I didnt notice, but my dog did. She ripped the leash out of my hand (she's incredibly strong) and raced over and bit the small dogs back and shook him aggressively. The owner did nothing but scream and I ran over and pulled her off. The girl picked up her dog and ran before I could offer payment or anything. Riley goes to a cage free daycare every day with large dogs and a lot of times mix with small dogs and has never done this. Why would she do this and although I'm already worried, should I be even more concerned?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

Bgreen36 said:


> My German shepherd, Riley, and I were outside and as we went to go inside, a girl with two small dogs came out. Since my back was to them, I didnt notice, but my dog did. She ripped the leash out of my hand (she's incredibly strong) and raced over and bit the small dogs back and shook him aggressively. The owner did nothing but scream and I ran over and pulled her off. The girl picked up her dog and ran before I could offer payment or anything. Riley goes to a cage free daycare every day with large dogs and a lot of times mix with small dogs and has never done this. Why would she do this and although I'm already worried, should I be even more concerned?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is prey drive.
Were the dogs loose?
How old is your dog?
What kind of training have you done with her ?


----------



## Bgreen36

The two dogs were together but I believe they were leashed and so was my dog. Those two dogs have previously barked at my dog incessantly from afar but I've made her sit and distracted her. She's had a lot of training by myself and professional trainers and has never bitten a dog out of nowhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bgreen36

And she is 2 1/2 years old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

Did you have a prong collar?
This was not out of nowhere.
She did this because those dogs were allowed to taunt her repeatedly, and this was the day she decided she will no longer have it.

But, you should have had control of your dog. 

Now that you know what she us capable of, it is up to you to make sure she does not break free again.
Some might say a muzzle while out in public may be in order.
Do you know what happened to the small dog?


----------



## lily's master

That does sound like prey drive. Was the other dog okay?


----------



## pyratemom

This is one thing I watch out for all the time. People tend to walk smaller dogs off leash around here and I am so afraid one is going to run in to Raina's mouth. One almost did but I quickly slid behind a nearby gate and closed the gate so the unleashed little monster didn't get bit. Raina did have a prong collar on but I hate to have to hurt my dog just because someone else doesn't obey the leash laws. Strong prey drive is pretty normal in working lines dogs so I'm not surprised she does have it. To the OP I would say you have to have eyes behind your head to see everything. If the owner of the little dogs ran off and you don't know who she is there is no way to find out what happened to the dog but if you do see her you should try to find out. As for avoiding it happening again, once again you have to be on your toes all the time. Think of it as protecting your dog. You need to know who or what is around you all the time. Training goes a long way but stopping prey drive is pretty hard if not impossible. Sounds like you were on the right track with praise and treats for remaining calm. That is the method I use but it does not take away that prey drive completely when the little dog runs right up to yours.

My trainer used to say that German Shepherds not only have good memories but they take notes. If a dog snarled at them 4 months ago and they suddenly they get a chance - they will get even. You have to be in control.


----------



## NancyJ

Well, I don't think anyone would consider your dog was leashed because was not under you control (broke free)
So you are fully resonsible as far as I can tell for any damages
You also need better control over your dog


----------



## Bgreen36

I don't know what happened to the other dog because she ran away so quickly. I usually have a very firm grip on her but this happened right when I was getting my keys out. I know that no dog bites without a reason and hers was most likely because those little dogs are always off leash and bark at her (not just those two dogs) and all the owners do is laugh and expect me to comply with them. My dog is incredibly intelligent and I think she had just had enough. I contacted my apartments office and asked them to see if they could find out how the other dog was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik

I'd be very concerned. If you don't get a visit from AC or the police department, consider yourself lucky. Your dog can get labeled as dangerous, and depending on the state or county get either one or two strikes. Most places will also quarantine a dog if an attack is reported and the dog/owner can be found.

At 2.5 I'm surprised your day care hasn't noticed some signs of this. It's usually not a surprise and there are a lot of signs that lead up to such an attack. Get a better collar, have better control of the leash, and over all just pay more attention to what's going on. She's not strong enough to pull the leash out of your hand if you're paying attention.

Her reason doesn't matter...it was wrong. Any kind of attack on another dog is wrong. Especially when that dog is leashed. Barking should not lead to such an attack...small dogs generally bark more, it does not give other dogs reason to bite them.


----------



## martemchik

As an aside...for all those that whine and complain about why "dangerous breeds" aren't allowed in apartment complexes. Here is why. It just takes one dog to do something like this and the complex is now liable for damages (as well as the owner of the dog). Insurance company gets a few too many claims like this...and bam...no more GSDs allowed at that complex.


----------



## llombardo

martemchik said:


> At 2.5 I'm surprised your day care hasn't noticed some signs of this. It's usually not a surprise and there are a lot of signs that lead up to such an attack.


 
I think that the OP mentioned the day care because the attack surprised them, because the dog doesn't do this kind of stuff in day care.


----------



## martemchik

llombardo said:


> I think that the OP mentioned the day care because the attack surprised them, because the dog doesn't do this kind of stuff in day care.


There are always signs...not all day care personnel are trained to notice them. As long as there has never been an issue they don't realize when a dog is being controlling or dominating. I've spoken to plenty of people that take their dogs to day cares that tell them they have perfect angels...all the while their dog is trying to dominate everything that moves.

It's possible that the other dogs at the day care are just more submissive and accept the GSD as the pack leader.

I love this "GSD can do no wrong" attitude on the forum. If a random dog attacked a GSD and the person started a thread on here...there'd be a mob forming to get that other dog, throw the owner in jail, and never allow them to own another dog ever again.


----------



## Bgreen36

llombardo said:


> I think that the OP mentioned the day care because the attack surprised them, because the dog doesn't do this kind of stuff in day care.


Exactly, I am always told every day how friendly and happy and excited she is and that she is friends with every dog. They didnt notice any signs because there were none. As I said, she had never exhibited this behavior before and is usually friendly with every dog we come across.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog

If I were you I'd contact the vet offices in your area to protect yourself in case AC stands on your doorstep. At least it shows you made an effort in locating the dog that was attacked.
I am sorry for all involved; dogs and humans


----------



## selzer

If this is a neighbor, you should go there without your dog, with your checkbook, and apologize profusely. Tell her what you intend to do to ensure that this will never happen again, and offer to pay for the vet bill.


----------



## Bgreen36

wolfy dog said:


> If I were you I'd contact the vet offices in your area to protect yourself in case AC stands on your doorstep. At least it shows you made an effort in locating the dog that was attacked.
> I am sorry for all involved; dogs and humans


She lives in one of the buildings in my apartment complex. I told the apartment office to contact me with who she is so that I can. And I have told her to relay that I would cover any and all costs. Still waiting to hear back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

Just curious, do you know what breed the smaller dogs are?


----------



## Bgreen36

Lilie said:


> Just curious, do you know what breed the smaller dogs are?


I don't. They were like mutt terriers. But that's just a best and very broad guess


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

martemchik said:


> There are always signs...not all day care personnel are trained to notice them. As long as there has never been an issue they don't realize when a dog is being controlling or dominating. I've spoken to plenty of people that take their dogs to day cares that tell them they have perfect angels...all the while their dog is trying to dominate everything that moves.
> 
> It's possible that the other dogs at the day care are just more submissive and accept the GSD as the pack leader.
> 
> I love this "GSD can do no wrong" attitude on the forum. If a random dog attacked a GSD and the person started a thread on here...there'd be a mob forming to get that other dog, throw the owner in jail, and never allow them to own another dog ever again.



Maybe your wrong and there really wasn't any signs. Maybe this dog just had enough of these dogs. Maybe those dogs did something to agitate the GSD. Maybe the GSD just likes to grab little dogs by the scruff(in another thread this behavior was called a correction)...there are a lot of maybes in every scenario. This is called an accident and sadly they happen. I doubt highly that the OP commanded their GSD to attack. I don't see where you think people think that a GSD can do no wrong. The OP feels bad and is trying to rectify the situation. People on here try to protect their dogs and really don't want them or another dog to get attacked. I'm not sure where your observation came from, but its insulting to all of those that don't think that way.


----------



## selzer

I really don't think there is a GSD-can-do-no-wrong attitude in this thread. I don't like the idea of blaming the victim. The victim in this case is the little dogs. Dogs are dogs. A dog might go over and clean another dog's clock. A dog might go over and kill another dog. But we humans have to ensure that our dogs are under control, and that is what I am hearing on this thread. 

Yes this is an accident. The dog saw the other dogs first and ripped the leash out of the owner's hand and attacked. I think the OP needs to put in place some type of plan that keeps that from happening because as others have said in this thread, when our dogs misbehave, landlords do not want to rent to us, etc, etc, etc. 

The accident may or may not have been preventable, it makes no sense whatsoever to discuss or debate that, as it is over, but now that this incident has happened, future incidents need to be prevented.


----------



## Lilie

Bgreen36 said:


> I don't. They were like mutt terriers. But that's just a best and very broad guess
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The only reason I asked is that I was told by an all breed trainer that some breeds natural body language exhibits the same signs as a dog who's body language is that of dominance, or threatening another dog. 

Dogs like Boxers, Bully breeds, JRTs, their natural stance could be read by other dogs (not accustomed to the breed) as a challenging threat. Even when the dog isn't being aggressive at all. 

Certainly not making an excuse for your dog's behavior. I was just curious.


----------



## Bgreen36

llombardo said:


> Maybe your wrong and there really wasn't any signs. Maybe this dog just had enough of these dogs. Maybe those dogs did something to agitate the GSD. Maybe the GSD just likes to grab little dogs by the scruff(in another thread this behavior was called a correction)...there are a lot of maybes in every scenario. This is called an accident and sadly they happen. I doubt highly that the OP commanded their GSD to attack. I don't see where you think people think that a GSD can do no wrong. The OP feels bad and is trying to rectify the situation. People on here try to protect their dogs and really don't want them or another dog to get attacked. I'm not sure where your observation came from, but its insulting to all of those that don't think that way.


Thank you and I agree


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik

llombardo said:


> Maybe your wrong and there really wasn't any signs. Maybe this dog just had enough of these dogs. Maybe those dogs did something to agitate the GSD. Maybe the GSD just likes to grab little dogs by the scruff(in another thread this behavior was called a correction)...there are a lot of maybes in every scenario. This is called an accident and sadly they happen. I doubt highly that the OP commanded their GSD to attack. I don't see where you think people think that a GSD can do no wrong. The OP feels bad and is trying to rectify the situation. People on here try to protect their dogs and really don't want them or another dog to get attacked. I'm not sure where your observation came from, but its insulting to all of those that don't think that way.


Seriously? These little terriers were clearly more than a leash length away...and the GSD had enough of them? Because they were barking? Lots of dogs bark at my dog...I do not expect him to react in that way. And I prevent it by holding on to the leash.

We always discuss how we should protect our dogs at any cost. No matter what dog is running towards your dog, step in front and yell. Protect your dog from the other dog. I'm sure that little girl holding on to her two little terriers was about to step in front of them as a GSD came charging at them. But hey...its their fault in the first place. They shouldn't have barked as much as they did. Geez...don't they know there are GSDs running around ready to rip them to shreds if they let out an extra peep. A correction? A correction for what? Barking from a distance away? That is NO place for the GSD to make a correction.

I find it interesting that we get rants about how people judge our breed, and say things that make people angry (like that thread going on about how GSDs shouldn't be allowed by children), but for every good story about a GSD...sadly there's one just like this. You really think this little girl won't look down on every single GSD she meets in the future? Won't think that all GSDs just want to kill smaller dogs?


----------



## selzer

Was it a little girl, or a girl, possibly the renter of an apartment?

I too thought in the OP that the OP was a bit hard on the owner of the other dogs for not doing anything. But I think it was just how it came out when he typed it. Obviously, this fellow is taking responsibility for the situation. 

Even full-grown adult ladies sometimes are wary of GSDs, and might not be able to step out in front of their dogs to protect them. And most guys seem worse than the ladies. Sorry guys, but I am surprised that no one suggested she should have pulled out her glock and blasted the dog into the next world, as many of the guys on this site would no doubt have done, lol.


----------



## llombardo

martemchik said:


> But hey...its their fault in the first place. They shouldn't have barked as much as they did.


No one EVER said the little dogs were at fault. It has already been determined that the owner of the GSD should have had better control. I don't know what thread you are reading, but I don't see anyone blaming the small dogs on this one My point in my thread is that someone can't come on here and say that there were signs, because we really don't know if there was. I have seen many dogs attack with no signs whatsoever and I do know dogs and I do know how to read body language and facial expressions. Hopefully the small dog and the girl are okay. I'm sure that if there is more of an issue the OP will be contacted.


----------



## doggiedad

you don't know how the little girl is going to react to GSD's or any 
other dog. 



martemchik said:


> Seriously? These little terriers were clearly more than a leash length away...and the GSD had enough of them? Because they were barking? Lots of dogs bark at my dog...I do not expect him to react in that way. And I prevent it by holding on to the leash.
> 
> We always discuss how we should protect our dogs at any cost. No matter what dog is running towards your dog, step in front and yell. Protect your dog from the other dog. I'm sure that little girl holding on to her two little terriers was about to step in front of them as a GSD came charging at them. But hey...its their fault in the first place. They shouldn't have barked as much as they did. Geez...don't they know there are GSDs running around ready to rip them to shreds if they let out an extra peep. A correction? A correction for what? Barking from a distance away? That is NO place for the GSD to make a correction.
> 
> I find it interesting that we get rants about how people judge our breed, and say things that make people angry (like that thread going on about how GSDs shouldn't be allowed by children), but for every good story about a GSD...sadly there's one just like this.
> 
> >>>>> You really think this little girl won't look down on every single GSD she meets in the future? Won't think that
> all GSDs just want to kill smaller dogs?<<<< [/QUOTE]


----------



## katdog5911

Accidents happen. My dogs have been on the receiving end and the giving end of bites. Dogs are dogs. We have the responsibility to keep them safe and under control. Sometimes we fail at that. There is a first time for everything. Yes one SHOULD have their dog under control always but things happen. I had a leash break one time and Stella ran off to another dog. Fortunately nothing happened. Stella's sister got out of her harness, ran in the road and got killed. I think most of us try to be responsible but we are not perfect and neither are our dogs. I think op is trying to do the right thing trying to locate the other owner. As some of you might know, we had a recent situation that thankfully turned out ok.


----------



## Rangers-mom

Sort of a side note, but am I to understand that if a dog comes charging at my dog I should step between them and yell at the charging dog? Honestly, I would be way to afraid to do this no matter how big the charging dog is - some of those itty bitty dogs can be pretty nasty. I love my dog, but I don't think that my first reaction would be to put myself in harms way. Obviously I would do this for my kids, or any kid for that matter, but not my dog.


----------



## selzer

Rangers-mom said:


> Sort of a side note, but am I to understand that if a dog comes charging at my dog I should step between them and yell at the charging dog? Honestly, I would be way to afraid to do this no matter how big the charging dog is - some of those itty bitty dogs can be pretty nasty. I love my dog, but I don't think that my first reaction would be to put myself in harms way. Obviously I would do this for my kids, or any kid for that matter, but not my dog.


I did this last Sunday. I was taking the six year old girls, Analisa and Elena to the park with my six year old bitch, Heidi. And there was a dog in a yard that was looks and when it noticed us walking it came toward us. I went in front of Heidi and yelled at the dog, mostly to hopefully get an owner out there. 

The owner was across the street and he came over and collected his dog. 

The little girls asked me why I yelled at the dog. I told them to protect it. Dogs are dogs. If I am tethered to Heidi, or she is tethered to me, and a dog comes up, and there are little girls present, Heidi might make the decision to attack the dog that came up to us. This is something I do not want the little girls to see. 

What in fact happened, was that the dog was older and kind of deaf, and the man had no control on it whatsoever, so, I had to have Heidi stand still while the dog sniffed her but so the guy could take a hold of her collar. 

But I did not know all that when the dog was coming. And having two adults and two dogs present is a LOT less dangerous for everyone, me, the dogs, and especially the little girls. So using my voice was the thing to do. No one got hurt, and we had a great time at the park.


----------



## Bgreen36

martemchik said:


> Seriously? These little terriers were clearly more than a leash length away...and the GSD had enough of them? Because they were barking? Lots of dogs bark at my dog...I do not expect him to react in that way. And I prevent it by holding on to the leash.
> 
> We always discuss how we should protect our dogs at any cost. No matter what dog is running towards your dog, step in front and yell. Protect your dog from the other dog. I'm sure that little girl holding on to her two little terriers was about to step in front of them as a GSD came charging at them. But hey...its their fault in the first place. They shouldn't have barked as much as they did. Geez...don't they know there are GSDs running around ready to rip them to shreds if they let out an extra peep. A correction? A correction for what? Barking from a distance away? That is NO place for the GSD to make a correction.
> 
> I find it interesting that we get rants about how people judge our breed, and say things that make people angry (like that thread going on about how GSDs shouldn't be allowed by children), but for every good story about a GSD...sadly there's one just like this. You really think this little girl won't look down on every single GSD she meets in the future? Won't think that all GSDs just want to kill smaller dogs?


First off- she's not a little girl. She's at least 24. And I've already talked to them and their dog is ok. Had to go to the vet, who's fees I am paying.
Second- the people in my complex leave their little dogs off their leashes. I am in no way belittling or excusing what my dog did, but there are at least 3 off the leash dogs coming up to my dogs face and barking at her and I turn her away to distract her but they follow. 
And thirdly- I do not know the reason why my dog did what she did, but she had a reason.
I think you should either actually read what I wrote or post your comments in another post.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bgreen36

selzer said:


> Was it a little girl, or a girl, possibly the renter of an apartment?
> 
> I too thought in the OP that the OP was a bit hard on the owner of the other dogs for not doing anything. But I think it was just how it came out when he typed it. Obviously, this fellow is taking responsibility for the situation.
> 
> Even full-grown adult ladies sometimes are wary of GSDs, and might not be able to step out in front of their dogs to protect them. And most guys seem worse than the ladies. Sorry guys, but I am surprised that no one suggested she should have pulled out her glock and blasted the dog into the next world, as many of the guys on this site would no doubt have done, lol.


I am a 23 year old girl. And the other lady is married and is at least two years older than me. I did not intend to make the word "girl" be assumed to be a little girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade

I'm glad the other dog is ok

Accidents happen, we all wish they didn't but they do. The best thing we can do is live and learn and not repeat the same mistake twice. The OP took responsibility and that's what counts


----------



## Bgreen36

katdog5911 said:


> Accidents happen. My dogs have been on the receiving end and the giving end of bites. Dogs are dogs. We have the responsibility to keep them safe and under control. Sometimes we fail at that. There is a first time for everything. Yes one SHOULD have their dog under control always but things happen. I had a leash break one time and Stella ran off to another dog. Fortunately nothing happened. Stella's sister got out of her harness, ran in the road and got killed. I think most of us try to be responsible but we are not perfect and neither are our dogs. I think op is trying to do the right thing trying to locate the other owner. As some of you might know, we had a recent situation that thankfully turned out ok.


I have talked to the owners and they had said the dog was going to be ok. I have offered to cover vet fees and such as well as any other compensation. But thank you for not "reprimanding" me for a first time mistake that I had spent all day yesterday trying to help and ensure everyone was on the same page and that the dog was ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD07

How do you hold your leash? Glad the little dogs are ok but they are not the last dogs that will bark at your dogs.The strenghth of the dog doesn't matter, you should be able to have a good grip on that leash.


----------



## Msmaria

katdog5911 said:


> Accidents happen. My dogs have been on the receiving end and the giving end of bites. Dogs are dogs. We have the responsibility to keep them safe and under control. Sometimes we fail at that. There is a first time for everything. Yes one SHOULD have their dog under control always but things happen. I had a leash break one time and Stella ran off to another dog. Fortunately nothing happened. Stella's sister got out of her harness, ran in the road and got killed. I think most of us try to be responsible but we are not perfect and neither are our dogs. I think op is trying to do the right thing trying to locate the other owner. As some of you might know, we had a recent situation that thankfully turned out ok.


I agree. I have both small dogs and a growing gsd so I could be on either side of the fence. Even though this is a scary story. I think alot of us newbies and not so newbies can take a lesson in this. My trainer suggested muzzle training just for this sort of thing. Think I will get started after reading this. 
To the OP I hope all turns out well ,that the little dog is ok and that you are too>


----------



## lorihd

so glad the little dog is ok, and i have been taken off guard with my dog. i got out of the car with lexie on the leash, turned to get my package and didnt notice there was a cat, well i wound up with my butt on the driveway, i didnt see that comming  Im sure the op will be paying attention from now on. I know i will


----------



## pets4life

No dog day care for your gsd that is just silly anyway for any gsd idc what people say. Eventually yours will hurt a big or small dog doesnt matter. SOmething pisses her off she will do something about it trust me. 

If you want her to interact with another dog do it off leash while you are there always. If your dog is friendly to strangers OR you can just hire someone to come walk or play with your dog during the day. Make sure they get to know your dog first though and not just show up.


----------



## pets4life

I wish u did not tell your building about it in case your dog has another incident with another dog. Best thing to do is keep quiet. protect your dogs life.


----------



## Bgreen36

pets4life said:


> I wish u did not tell your building about it in case your dog has another incident with another dog. Best thing to do is keep quiet. protect your dogs life.


The maintenance man saw it and the office called me. There was no way for me to do that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jelpy

I'm glad the pup turned out to be unharmed and you were able to smooth things over with your neighbor. 

Jelpy


----------



## K-Nine

Using the excuse that the little dogs barked too much is just irresponsible blaming of an innocent party. You are responsible for your German Shepherd's behavior.


----------



## Stonevintage

When I'm walking my dog, everything that happens within the length of my leash is my responsibility. If an off leash dog comes within the length of my leash, that is not my responsibility. If my dog comes off leash, it's also my responsibility. Dogs will be dogs, that's why we use leashes.

I have seen many dogs through the years develop an outright hatred of a particular dog for no apparent reason. (That is no apparent reason to people). Yet, they remain fine with all other dogs. My last GSD and this neighborhood dog held this hatred of each other for over 12 years, yet there was never a conflict or encounter between them. It ended only when one died of old age.

I think the op should have the dog evaluated by a trainer just so she knows if her dog has become dog aggressive or this is just one of those isolated incidents. A favorable report might help ease the concerns of bldg mgmt and neighbors too.

Glad you did the right thing with the vet bill op. A lot of people would have found a way to convince themselves that it was all the other dog's fault.


----------



## Jax08

Well this one is only 2 years old. We're getting a little closer.


----------



## Stonevintage

I'm laughing so hard my pup just woke up, got off my bed to come see what's the matter! 

Hey, and this is true - in both cases I was posting after someone else just posted. Call it dumb and dumber, if you will! lol


----------



## Lykoz

Bgreen36 said:


> My German shepherd, Riley, and I were outside and as we went to go inside, a girl with two small dogs came out. Since my back was to them, I didnt notice, but my dog did. She ripped the leash out of my hand (she's incredibly strong) and raced over and bit the small dogs back and shook him aggressively. The owner did nothing but scream and I ran over and pulled her off. The girl picked up her dog and ran before I could offer payment or anything. Riley goes to a cage free daycare every day with large dogs and a lot of times mix with small dogs and has never done this. Why would she do this and although I'm already worried, should I be even more concerned?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think some posters are being overly harsh.. Not to say BGreen is not responsible.. But she thought her dog would not be such a huge danger... (Day Care etc. It was Abnormal behaviour for her dog... Also, when we take dogs on walks often, it becomes part of routine... and sometimes we forget the environment around us... BGreen as she said was taking out her keys, and her back was turned. It can happen. I have certainly dropped my leash accidentally before. I doubt all of you are always flawless, in every aspect of your lives... Maybe somebody read an SMS in the car before... People make small mistakes, sometimes with no consequence.. In this case, there was a consequence.

I think however the day care is a significant part of the problem.

I dont like the idea of 1 or 2 people watching over several dogs... Especially when most are likely mischievous and/or behaved/not behaved..

Little dogs often get away with a lot... And one person watching several dogs and not minding their behaviour all the time may have spurred this... The little dogs or other dogs may have been creating a negative experience instead of positive one at the day care, which could have led to this behaviour.

Also why is the daycare mixing big dogs with little dogs. I see huge liability issues.

That aside I would just see what happens.. I would not report this anywhere as some users suggest.. The little dog likely was not harmed. I think the lady would have come back if something serious happened to her dog. Some people will move on... 

My dog got bit by a lab at the dog park... I gave the lady a lecture... and that her dog is not a candidate for an off-leash dog park.. And that was the end of it... He had a siginificantly sized gash close to his eye... But my dog was ok. I didn't even ask for compensation.. (That dog still goes to the dog park, and has bitten several dogs.. They even brought it in heat one day... Another reason I rarely visit dog parks anymore). 

To report that your dog has some aggression issue when something may never come of it just to avoid reprisal does not make sense to me. The whole thing may just go away by itself. Some people just want to get on with their lives and not make trouble for other people.

If I saw the lady again, I would speak to her, offer to compensate her and apologise


----------



## Baillif

No telling what brought this about without having seen the incident or knowing exactly what the dog on dog interactions of the OP's dog have been.

I will say this. Lots of dogs can get on great with other dogs but when their owners come into the picture they become aggressive possessive or defensive. Being leashed or not leashed also plays a very large factor in triggering attacks. I've seen the way some people handle their dogs and without realizing it they're doing agitation sessions with their dogs.

I've heard of day cares not reporting aberrant or aggressive behavior of a dog to the owners. Many will tell them that they were doing great and behaving fine when they regularly bully and instigate fights. It's something to think about.


----------



## Pax8

Baillif said:


> No telling what brought this about without having seen the incident or knowing exactly what the dog on dog interactions of the OP's dog have been.
> 
> I will say this. Lots of dogs can get on great with other dogs but when their owners come into the picture they become aggressive possessive or defensive. Being leashed or not leashed also plays a very large factor in triggering attacks. I've seen the way some people handle their dogs and without realizing it they're doing agitation sessions with their dogs.
> 
> I've heard of day cares not reporting aberrant or aggressive behavior of a dog to the owners. Many will tell them that they were doing great and behaving fine when they regularly bully and instigate fights. It's something to think about.


Very true about the daycare. And lots of people don't think about it. I know at the one I used to work at, we were specifically told by management to never tell the owners if their dogs were being bullies or being aggressive in camp. I remember so many dogs that had started multiple fights in camp that I had to tell the owners they were a "little grumpy" that day. Very glad I left.

It's the reason why the only time mine has gone to daycare is when he was being handled by people I knew personally that I knew would tell me right away if he was being a jerk.

Anyways even if this thread is really old, once again, I agree completely with Bailiff.


----------

